# Hose Attachments



## onarock (Apr 11, 2011)

Here it is....


----------



## Neal (Apr 11, 2011)

It is a thing of beauty.


----------



## Balboa (Apr 11, 2011)

yup...
that's a hose attachment...

think I missed something... LOL

Ok, I'll play,

here's my attachment, featuring snazzy quick-coupler, love these things


----------



## John (Apr 12, 2011)

Excellent thread Paul,This makes me wonder why are some attachments colored differently than others,mine happens to be orange.maybe it could be a regional thing,or maybe like Brett, some of us prefer the fancier ones,Wow Brett a gilmore,you are living the dream.Anyway off to work,will post pics later


----------



## dmarcus (Apr 12, 2011)

I have a green and a yellow attachment, I think the color of the attachment has something to do with it. Whenever I need a new one, I always head straight for the brighter colored attachments first.


----------



## Mao Senpai (Apr 12, 2011)

Maybe easier to find if you throw it in a field of tall grasses or something. Or just easier to find in general.


----------



## Neal (Apr 12, 2011)

Balboa, I'm afraid you are the winner with the quick coupler. Something like that would satisfy my watering desires any day of the week.


----------



## Yvonne G (Apr 12, 2011)

This is my hose attachment of choice:


----------



## Balboa (Apr 12, 2011)

Right on Yvonne! Nothing beats a classic!


----------



## Fernando (Apr 12, 2011)

I don't even have a hose attachment. I use the old Thumb in the nozzle trick.


----------



## Robert (Apr 12, 2011)

FernandoM said:


> I don't even have a hose attachment. I use the old Thumb in the nozzle trick.



I was hoping someone would post a picture of that. Was too dark last night when I wanted to shoot it!


----------



## Fernando (Apr 12, 2011)

Yeah, I thought about it, but I'm at work so... eh....


----------



## onarock (Apr 12, 2011)

"You Are Livin the Dream". LOL. Priceless!



squamata said:


> Excellent thread Paul,This makes me wonder why are some attachments colored differently than others,mine happens to be orange.maybe it could be a regional thing,or maybe like Brett, some of us prefer the fancier ones,Wow Brett a gilmore,you are living the dream.Anyway off to work,will post pics later


----------



## John (Apr 12, 2011)

So here is my wonderful hose attachment,This will be year two with the tag still on it.I've also included some bonus footage of my sprinkler brigade, fresh from hibernation,notice the dirt still all stuck to them.


----------



## Cameron (Apr 12, 2011)

what a weird thread....


----------



## Neal (Apr 12, 2011)

Wow John, your sprinkler line up matches your leopard line up...all different and unique. God bless America!


----------



## SnakeyeZ (Apr 12, 2011)

Oh man this thread is getting HOT!

lol I don't even have one yet... bought our house last summer and a garden hose this winter. Soon I'll have to get on that.


----------



## Cameron (Apr 12, 2011)

might as well join in...i can't resist. 

here's a pic of my automatic watering system...


----------



## John (Apr 12, 2011)

Red Earth Exotics said:


> might as well join in...i can't resist.
> 
> here's a pic of my automatic watering system...



wow automation,man technology is a wonderful thing,this may knock Brett out of the leed for most sophisticated.


----------



## Robert (Apr 12, 2011)

Doesn't anyone have one of these?

http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl...U0QG25NTICA&page=1&ndsp=24&ved=1t:429,r:0,s:0

Or maybe one of these?

http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl...0QHguJnVCA&page=1&ndsp=24&ved=1t:429,r:12,s:0


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Apr 12, 2011)

Red Earth Exotics said:


> what a weird thread....



Ditto,


----------



## Neal (Apr 12, 2011)

Mine at work in one of the new pens.

Beat that.


----------



## Neal (Apr 12, 2011)

Beat that.


----------



## Neal (Apr 12, 2011)

Mine in action.


----------



## onarock (Apr 13, 2011)

LOL! It was either hose attachments or toaster ovens... as you can see, I went with hose attachments.

Robert, that first pic is creepy.

John, I agree Cameron's automated system is great, but there is a problem, overtime Camerons automated system will start demanding money and possibly car keys. While these types of sytems work great for the first 10-11 years after that they can get a bit tricky and tempermental.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom (Apr 13, 2011)

John, I agree Cameron's automated system is great, but there is a problem, overtime Camerons automated system will start demanding money and possibly car keys. While these types of sytems work great for the first 10-11 years after that they can get a bit tricky and tempermental.
[/quote]

So true!!


----------



## Balboa (Apr 13, 2011)

Dang, the tortoise sprinklers rule! gotta get me some.


----------



## dmmj (Apr 13, 2011)

I have a sneaky feeling that this thread is dirty, every time I view I get a creepy feeling.


----------



## bettinge (Apr 13, 2011)

Last summer I went to ALL the local stores to buy a new sprinkler! Guess what, there all plastic junk. I returned 2 before keeping the third that has proved to be junk too. Just ten years ago you could buy a nice cast aluminum sprinkler that would last ten years......not any more.

I don't mind paying lots more for good quality tools......or sprinklers, but I cannot even find one anymore.

Hang onto that relic Yvonne, they're tough to replace.


----------



## John (Apr 13, 2011)

dmmj said:


> I have a sneaky feeling that this thread is dirty, every time I view I get a creepy feeling.



ummm......what?


----------



## Robert (Apr 13, 2011)

onarock said:


> Robert, that first pic is creepy.



Too funny, Paul. The tort sprinkler attachment pictured in the first link was recalled. I looked it up and I guess they were exploding under regular hose pressure and the little 'scutes' were causing lacerations!


----------



## John (Apr 13, 2011)

Robert said:


> onarock said:
> 
> 
> > Robert, that first pic is creepy.
> ...



Excellent,I need to grt me a few of those to have set up while we play lawn darts


----------



## Robert (Apr 13, 2011)

squamata said:


> Robert said:
> 
> 
> > onarock said:
> ...




As a kid I had a set of Jarts.... Wish I still had them.


----------



## John (Apr 13, 2011)

Robert said:


> squamata said:
> 
> 
> > Robert said:
> ...



Man what a party that would be,a couple kegs of beer a pig on the spit,lawn darts flyin through the air and an occasional exploding tortoise sprinkler.


----------



## Neal (Apr 13, 2011)

I tried to post this last night and got banned. It's not porn, but the next best thing probably. This is mine in action in one of the new pens.


----------



## John (Apr 14, 2011)

Neal said:


> I tried to post this last night and got banned. It's not porn, but the next best thing probably. This is mine in action in one of the new pens.



Excellent Neal,Just Superb!I have not seen one of these spiral types in years and had assumed them to be extinct.Very exciting.


----------



## John (Apr 14, 2011)

we need more contributions on this thread


----------



## HLogic (Apr 14, 2011)

Hose attachments, quick couplers - Arhhh, arhh, arh (in my best Tim "The Tool Man" Taylor voice)
[video=youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0V9YZ7C88iU&NR=1[/video]

Couldn't live without them...

I can't wait until we get around to Random Orbital Buffers and Angle Grinders as a topic!


----------



## Yvonne G (Apr 14, 2011)

squamata said:


>



I certainly hope you aren't keeping them all together, and only put them in the same area for the photo shoot. We've told you and told you about mixing different kinds. Will you never learn?


----------



## John (Apr 15, 2011)

emysemys said:


> squamata said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



lmfao! sorry Yvonne I'm just a rock head


----------



## Balboa (Apr 15, 2011)

squamata said:


> emysemys said:
> 
> 
> > squamata said:
> ...



Bah, I've mixed them for years, however, please note that the two oscillators are subspecies of each other, and should not be mixed less they cross. Don't want any hybrids now.


----------



## Josh (Apr 15, 2011)

not mine, but here's a cool DIY one


----------



## harris (Apr 15, 2011)

Josh said:


> not mine, but here's a cool DIY one



Cool, but some serious MBD goin on.





Neal said:


> I tried to post this last night and got banned. It's not porn, but the next best thing probably. This is mine in action in one of the new pens.



I use this identical one in my Manouria pen. It escapes me where I got it. Tractor Supply or Lowes I believe.


----------



## Neal (Apr 15, 2011)

harris said:


> I use this identical one in my Manouria pen. It escapes me where I got it. Tractor Supply or Lowes I believe.



I believe it is indiginous to WalMart.


----------



## John (Apr 15, 2011)

Neal said:


> harris said:
> 
> 
> > I use this identical one in my Manouria pen. It escapes me where I got it. Tractor Supply or Lowes I believe.
> ...



Neal,I believe its actual range would be west coast walmart,they are near extinction here in the east.


----------



## John (Apr 19, 2011)

Balboa said:


> squamata said:
> 
> 
> > emysemys said:
> ...



hybrids lol


----------



## Edna (Apr 19, 2011)

I've seen lots of these poor little guys as part of "sculpture" but never expected to have one of my very own. This one was hiding in one of the old lilac bushes in front of my house. Do you think they were designed to look that way on purpose? I *think* Walmart had new ones of similar design last year.


----------



## Turtulas-Len (Apr 20, 2011)

Here are two of my hose attachments,I have more but not tort like.I like Edna's can't make up my mind whether it looks like a monkey face or giraffe face.Mine were only put together for the pic, one is kept in the front yard and the other in the back yard. Len


----------



## Neal (May 1, 2011)

Lets bring some life back to this thread.

This baby is my favorite (the sprinkler (and tortoise)), it gets the water everywhere.


----------



## Balboa (May 1, 2011)

That's a great pic Neal.

now THAT is the "swamp" method.


----------



## Neal (May 1, 2011)

Balboa said:


> That's a great pic Neal.
> 
> now THAT is the "swamp" method.



Damn thing is, it helps my tortoises grow but you can see it does crap for my grass.


----------



## John (May 2, 2011)

Neal said:


> Lets bring some life back to this thread.
> 
> This baby is my favorite (the sprinkler (and tortoise)), it gets the water everywhere.



Hot dang Neal, It looks like a kid playing at an open fire hydrant


----------



## onarock (May 26, 2011)

John tells me that it was over 90 on the east coast. I'll bet you all had those hose attachments working today!


----------



## coreyc (May 27, 2011)

onarock said:


> John tells me that it was over 90 on the east coast. I'll bet you all had those hose attachments working today!



East Coast leo's were loving it


----------

